# Weight question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

If I plan for my kids to be born In Feb/March and sell them in the fall...generally speaking...will they be a good weight then? I am thinking they should be around 80# for market weight? How old or what weight do you all want your kids to be for market?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Depends on how well they're being fed, staying utd on cocci/worming schedules, and if their genetics allow for nice, quick growth. They should be pretty good sized in that amount of time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It all depends on how you are feeding, breed of goat, and genetics. I have a 10 week old wether who is 60-65 pounds and a 10 week old doe that is 27 pounds. same sire different dams and the doe was the runt. these are all boers. so as you can see there are many factors but I would say a kid should be 80 pounds in 5-8 months.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There are people locally that breed for market, and they breed to have kids in Sept/Oct, so by March they can get them to the market. I was looking at the market reports for the auctions in our state a week or so ago, and it was right about $3.00lb. at the grade sales. 
If you have a particular place to sell for market, I'd check their report and see when the goats sell better so you can have an idea on what month to aim for. Maybe you can even call them and ask them they might even be nice enough to tell you?

I definitely believe genetics plays a huge part, and IMO if your wanting to breed for market, you want to get genetics that allow for fast growing kids vs. slow growing kids. I honestly haven't looked into this yet, all new to me, but a breeder was telling me this because he specifically breeders for fast growers, but shows fullblood boer goats. Where as the other breeder <his friend> that we visited later breeds for the 4-H market goat, and wants a slow growing goat so that they don't grow and top out too fast before the end of show season.

IMO also, if I were raising kids for market, I again would go with fast growers of any meat breed so you can get them to the market in a faster time. For market kids, my goal would be to get them to market weight as soon as possible, IMO the longer you have them, the longer something can go wrong, then your putting more $$ and time in them - hoof trimming, worming, hay, even grain, etc.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## claire (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, it all depends on how you are feeding, breed of goat, and genetics. Different people have different way, so the results are different as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...it all depends ...on how they are taken care of.... :thumb:


----------

